# 2010 Brute Force 750 will not start



## emsjku12 (Mar 20, 2014)

Would anyone be nice enough to take some pictures to show me where exactly the rollover sensor is, if it has one?
It was running fine, turned it off while I went to get more gas @ store for my pressure washer, came home to wash it, went to start it after spraying under one back fender only, and it won't start. It turns over but will not start. Tried pouring a little gas in intake & it sounded like it wanted to start more but still would not. Any help, suggestions, advice, pictures, video would be greatly appreciated!! 
Thanks!!


----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

Check spark plug wires and also let it dry might be somthing to do with water , could also be the fuse box shorted or rotten out hth


----------



## Codeman350ss (Oct 26, 2012)

Sounds like the rear plug got wet. They are hard to crank with one of the plugs not firing right. I would dielectric grease plugs and all electrical connections when it dries.


----------



## Dbright (Oct 15, 2012)

If it had been getting harder to start when cold leading up to this I would say it is the valves. For some reason this has happened to me twice now. Won't start and on mine the valves are getting to tight.


----------



## emsjku12 (Mar 20, 2014)

I tried to start it again this morning & nothing. 
It is warm in Ga today, hope it dries out if the problem is it being wet..

Where is the rear plug and anything I can do to help it dry out? 
It wasn't hard to start at all before.


----------



## Codeman350ss (Oct 26, 2012)

To get to it, its easier to take the battery and the battery tray out. pull the wire off and try spraying some starter fluid in the end of the wire but let the starter fluid completely evaporate before trying to start. If the boot comes off the plug wire just screw it back on. The boots have a screw that threads in the center of the wire.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

The roll over sensor is under the seat. All the way at the rear of the electrical tray. It should be mounted on a horizontal tab. There are several square relays back there too. Some on each side of it. If you pull the right side plastic, you can get to the rear plug that way. Be careful not to drop the plug. I did and had to go buy one of those grabber things to reach down between the cylinders to get it. It's tight off in there.


----------

